# British Groups in Cape Town



## Iaininsa (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I am 29 and have been in Cape Town for 2 years and have been really enjoying getting to know the area, culture and people. In this process I have actually met know British friends which until now has not overly concerned me.

However, recently, I was in Copenhagen and watched a Springbok game in the South African bar with my father-in-law which made me realise that while I love CT it would be really great if once in a while I could go watch a football game under similar auspices etc... 

I think because there are so many Brits in CT that this would be easy, yet while I have found many other nationalities with their own clubs I am yet to find a British one. Does anyone know of any?

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------

